# Cut out help



## yanta61 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going to go look at a possible cut out this afternoon and need some ideas. The guy said the bees are under a platform. Platform is made of 2 x 12 with plywood on top and is roughly 12' x 14'. Not sure what would be the best way to go at it because I can’t get under it. If I was to cut the plywood and try and lift the hive, I think it would just fall apart. If the guy has a tractor I might try and lift the platform slowly on one end until I have enough room to get under it.

Anyone ever do a cutout like this?????

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## Little-coyote (Apr 3, 2013)

Good chance pulling the plywood up would leave a lot of the comb intact. Depending on how close the floor joists are together.
I would probably try to lift it if it didn't have a bottom layer, but you better block it or you'll be the squashed bee.

Good Luck


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Second that Little Coyote,,,
Yanta 61,,Have you identified exactly where they are located in the platform? After that why no just just cut out a square (larger than the hive, and flip it over and set it on the other part of the platform and begin moving combs). Picture of the platform would help with ideas,,,


----------



## Little-coyote (Apr 3, 2013)

We recently did a cutout on a pushed out tree. The tree was fairly large and the bees were located in the base almost in the rootball. After cutting a window and getting most of the comb the bees wouldn't leave the tree. Usually we would of used a bee vac, but in this situation we placed the hive body on top of the tree and ran them up with bee gone.

Without it I would of left a lot of bees to be burned in the pile of brush.

Anyway if needed cut the hole where you think the hive is located get all the comb you can and force the bees to move out of the platform.

Of course I would still try from underneath if it was possible!


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Without seeing the platform any guess is site unseen but if you can cut the plywood and lift that is the way I would go.


----------



## yanta61 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I figured lifting the platform and blocking it up would be the easiest on me and the bees. I also thought about trying to cut the plywood and lift it up. I just figured all the comb would break off while trying to flip it and be a big mess.

I really have no idea what the platform looks and just trying to get a few ideas before I get there this evening.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

yanta61 said:


> I really have no idea what the platform looks and just trying to get a few ideas before I get there this evening.


Really? You are asking for ideas, and you haven't seen it yourself?:scratch:


----------



## yanta61 (Mar 6, 2012)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Really? You are asking for ideas, and you haven't seen it yourself?:scratch:


yeah if you read my first post I say that I’m going to go look at it this evening. The guy said it was a 2 x 12 frame with plywood top sitting on the ground and there no way to get under it. I've done cutouts from the side and bottom but never from the top. I just don't want to end up with a big pile of comb, honey and bees when I try and pull the plywood off.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Coming in from the top should be no big deal just treat it like a top bar when you pull it out and flip it. If you turn it right you should not lose that much comb and once you sit it down you can work the comb to box it. As you know you will always lose some comb in any cutout and this sholud be no different. If I had the ability to cut a section of plywood and lift for me it would make it easier to work with the comb and bees.


----------



## yanta61 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well the platform was pretty much the way I thought it was. Only problem was that it was pretty rotten. Was able to pick up one corner and get a look at the big hive. I tired to pick up the platform a little more when the whole thing broke apart. Leaving me with a big mess and a bunch of mad bees. I was able to dig through the mess and fill an 8 frame deep with comb brood and bees. I pretty sure I didn't get the queen but we will see. 

There's another platform right next to this one with another hive in it. Hopefully it goes better than the first one. I'll come back in a few days to try that one.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, we're in the same area; I've actually done cut-outs in your neighborhood! Give me a call (phone number sent in PM) and we can work a couple together, if you'd like.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

You might try cutting the plywood larger than the hive a place it between 2 saw horses so that you don't have to flip it.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

We've done cutouts like this. Pretty easy, but when you flip the plywood, flip it so the combs don't flop on their sides. In other words flip it the same way the comb is running. Typically, the comb will run the length of the joists.
Take pics.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Pull the nails and lift the whole sheet of plywood.


----------

